# First Tour: Across America



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi gang, 

I've lurked a bit in this forum because I commute (or used to) but now I'm planning on a long very fun tour and my first one! Primarily because I just lost my job due to a "lay off". 

I figured, what a perfect time to do this. 

So I plan on touring the winter in the warmer climates (west/south) while the summer in the north. I'm originally from the midwest, so I have little interest into spending any time in the midwest other than "biking thru". 

Currently the bike I am considering taking on this trip is either my commuter (26" with two rear panniers, 1x9 gearing) or my cross bike (rear mounts unused, Rival 10 Speed). 

Please let me know if there's any favorite locations you guys have or any bike setup configurations you recommend. I figure this is the only upside of being "laid off".


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Way to make lemonade!

Spend some time on crazyguyonabike.com: Bicycle Touring: A place for bicycle tourists and their journals, lots of routes and journals and pix to help you narrow down your destinations. And also pick up tips.

From the tiny bit of loaded touring I've done, my big lesson is, bring lower gears. Yes, lower than that. Lower still. Consider what you'll need after the 4th day of rolling legbreaker hills and headwinds, loaded, when you have one more 2 mile wall to climb before dinner. 

Second, durability. Wheels, etc.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the link.

So when you say lower gears, I'm guessing 38x28 will do or... lower than that? and by lower I mean like triple?

Also, what tools are "completely necessary" for a ~3000 mile tour? I mean other than a multitool, patch kit, tubes and a pump. Is it even worth bringing say the chainwhip or cassette remover?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't have any suggestions, CleavesF, I just wanted to say that I think it's a great and cool thing you're planning and I wish you the best of luck. I hope you're able to post along the way so we can keep track of your progress.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I rode across the country this spring during April & May. I was on a supported tour with a charity called Ride For World Health. They have a web site if you’re interested. There were 19 of us. All of them were 4th year med students who graduated the week we finished (might as well have been Mds) except a Veterinarian, a high school girl & me. I had wanted to do this trip for about 40 years, but circumstances always prevented it until this year.
Our route started in San Diego, went to LA then turned right & kept on going. We rode through CA, NV, UT, Co, Ks, Mo, In, Oh, WV., VA, DC, & De. It was the trip of a lifetime & I’m extremely glad I had a chance to do it. I’ll be 70 in a couple of months so I looked at this as a last chance.
The only mods I made to my bike, a Giant Defy Advanced, were to install a mt bike cassette & derailleur. I thought about a triple but it was $$$. As it turned out I didn’t need it. I have a Brooks B17 seat & am very glad of it. Everyone who didn’t have one, which was everyone on the tour, hated their seats by the beginning of the 2nd week. We averaged 80-100 miles per day.
Favorite spots…too many to mention. Utah & Colorado were my favorite states. The scenery is just beyond belief, but it’s very hard riding Utah had the most unfriendly cops. If they saw you riding 2’ to the left of the white line they’d stop you & tell you to move over to the right. Never mind that there were no cars within miles in either direction. We’d all say yessir, whatever you say sir. They’d drive off & we’d see them 5-6 miles ahead of us waiting to see if we complied. All together we were stopped 6 times in Utah & were never stopped anywhere else. The most hostile drivers, by far, were in Nevada. It was pretty bad there. I’ve been adult riding for 50 years, live in a densely populated, urban area, commuted to work in the dark, raced for about 20 years, & quite frankly I was scared to death in NV. The motor vehicles there gave no quarter what-so-ever!
If you’d like to see pics of the trip go here
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...827710065714184262/albums/5731145039939204561
I apologize for not having them in chronological order, but one of these days I’ll get off my a$$ & arrange them properly. If you have any specific questions send me a pm.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Good on you for turning a bad situation in to a positive experience. Good luck on your trip. Do you know the logistics yet? E.g., unsupported, supported by luggage portering, supported with full SAG, hotels vs camping, etc. That will determine which bike you want and how to set it up. Even if it is supported, I would suggest having at least one bag (pannier, trunk bag, or even a handle bar bag) so that you can store a rain jacket, lunch, basic tools, maps, etc on the bike.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't forget http://adventurecycling.org/. There are how to sections and a forum there as well.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

CleavesF said:


> So when you say lower gears, I'm guessing 38x28 will do or... lower than that? and by lower I mean like triple?



My 2 cents (coming from only a half dozen loaded tours worth of experience) - You need way lower gearing. Something closer to 30x34 or perhaps even lower like 26x32 or even 28x34.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

If you're loaded touring I third the lower gears. Get a triple. You'll use all of them and probably want more. Also consider what will happen if something on the bike breaks. Is it readily found in Podunk, USA? If not, consider replacing it. Boutique wheels are a fine example. 

Also second crazyguyonabike and the Adventure Cycling Association.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the support and advice, I'll post what I come up with soon!


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

Here's my journal. Www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/rosey2008

Definitely need lower than a 38/28 if you are loaded touring. I also had a list of what I carried on my journal site. I was quite happy with my overall selection, though I wish I toured with panniers instead of a trailer. 

Most of all, have fun, stop to smell the flowers, etc.


----------



## wayne57 (Sep 7, 2012)

I plan to cycle around Lake Ontario using a BOB trailer in 2013. What kind of problem did you have with your trailer?


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

wayne57 said:


> I plan to cycle around Lake Ontario using a BOB trailer in 2013. What kind of problem did you have with your trailer?


i felt the bob held me back when climbing and descending. it was also challenging to "park" the bike and to maneuver it from its parked position. i would have paired down my packing even more if i was restricted to a few panniers as well. the biggest benefit though, was that i could easily detach it at a campsite and then ride to the showers, or back to a store, etc. i also was able to ride a bike that was not equipped with rack mounts.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

For locations the Pacific Coast is nice most of the year (more rain in PNW in winter though). Many campgrounds in OR and CA have "hiker biker" rates so it is more affordable, and more social, than typical auto-centric campgrounds. In winter the south can be cold as well even during the day but possible with basic clothes and gear I think.

The Surly Long Haul Trucker components are great for touring (except the stem is suspect to me) placed on a cross frame. Whatever gearing the LHT has should be fine and the wheels are good. You can try just using a rear rack unless you plan to carry a lot of personal extra stuff. It will keep the weight down and make cycling more enjoyable. 

If you are starting with a new and good wheelset then you can save the chain whip and such. With new equipment 3000 miles is not enough to put great wear on components. A spoke wrench and some chain lube. If you are starting with an old wheelset then yes bring it with extra spokes.

Edit: There is a lighter tool to replace the whip and wrench to remove the cassette lock ring.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

*Planning phase*

So I haven't decided on a final route yet, but it's bound to be short. I was thinking Vegas to San Diego or San Antonio to San Diego. 

I started buying equipment of the Norco MTB 26" which is going to be standard 3x9 with a 34 in the back. 

To commemorate this year I bought one of these beauties:










I also picked up a Old Man Mountain Sherpa Front Rack with Ortlieb Classics in White to match up with my LG rear panniers on a cheaper aluminum rack (which should hold up for the time being). 

I'm currently running Conti SportContacts. I've had good luck with contis and never had punctures. I'll let you guys know about additional equipment and the final route soon!


----------

